# do donkys get mad at their owners?



## krissy3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi ,Donky lovers,

I have a donky "Der Willy" he is 30 , sensitive, stubborn,tempermental , moody , and a bit pushy . ( but I love him) Last night when I went to feed , he was wet from rain , and it was already 8 degreese C. We are expecting snow in the next day or so. I put a fleece blanket on him, and then a pretty thick blanket over that. The horses have a warm stall but I leave the door open so if its too hot for anyone they can go outside on the veranda. A few times last night I could hear Willy scratching himself on the horse brushes mounted on the wall.Maybe trying to rub off his blanket. That went into a night of guilty dreams, of being a bad parent for me , because I didnt want to get out of my warm bed at 3 am to check on him to see if he was too hot. I sort of figured I would like the fleece liner if it were me , and he can just sleep outside if hes too warm. This morning there was no breying for his breakfast.( unusual) I felt him under his blankets , and he was warm , bot not roasting. He wouldnt eat his good grass hay, even when I hand fed him ( very unusual).... he tried to get into the grain barn though and ate a handful of grain no problem. Then ran after me when I tried to get out of the pasture, I think he wants to go for a walk. As I looked back he was eating his hay ... but I think he is mad at me . I get the feeling that him not taking hay out of my hand and turning his back to me was his way of giving me the finger. Anyone else have a tempermental donky ' Being 30 doesnt help I am sure.Maybe this November when i have some vacation , I will trailer him to a trainer with me for the day to teach him some tricks . I think he needs some one on one attention, or maybe i am being too sensitive. wish I could attach a photo, he is very handsome , cant upload on this site .


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 11, 2009)

Email me at [email protected] and I will upload a pic for you


----------



## minimule (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh Yeah! I've been snubbed before. Kilroy believes (knows!



) he is the King around here. He is pretty sure he should be the first to be fed, anyone that comes to see the horses MUST visit with him too.

If I pay too much attention to someone else, he won't come up to the gate for our hug. He will stand back from the gate and glare at me



for a few minutes and then will decide I owe it to him to love on him. Donkeys have such great personalities.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Oct 14, 2009)

OH YES! SIMON AND THEODORE (SPOILED BRATS) IF I DON'T HUG THEM FIRST AND SCRATCH EARS THEY TURN THEIR BUTTS TO ME AND IGNORE ME EVEN WITH FOOD FOR A FEW MINUTES AS TO TEACH ME A LESSON. SUCH GREAT PERSONALITYS AND SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 19, 2009)

LOL- Hershey spends a good day being angry with me especially if I leave him in with the boys away from his girlfriend( much to her pleasure though



)


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for your posts, I feel a lot better now that i know I am not the only one getting the brush off. actually he turns his butt to me and passes a little gas my way , then gives a little me a "so there !" sound... come to think of it , my husband does the same thing, and its my husbands donkey, I am just the step mom. The apple doesnt fall far from the tree.


----------



## minimom1 (Oct 24, 2009)

My mini donkey is down right demanding and sulks with his bum to me if I dont pay

ALL the attention to him. If I try to play with my mini filly he bites my clothes even

though he KNOWS he will be quickly and strictly reprimanded for it, I guess he feels it is still worth it.


----------

